# Calf manna



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone have any opinions on calf manna


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Love it and use it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Works great


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Love it! It has worked great for my goats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Works great for weight gain!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been using it for horses and rabbits for 30 + years, now using it for the goats too, love it. Most of Manna Pro's stuff is good quality.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Isn't there a lot of soy and corn in calf manna? Is there something else that works well without the soy and corn?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

lovinglife said:


> Isn't there a lot of soy and corn in calf manna? Is there something else that works well without the soy and corn?


Hummm&#8230; there is a protein supplement made by Kalmbach, 30% Natural goat supplement, but it would have to be mixed with something because it is not a complete feed.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I just started using it as a supplement for a thin goat and WOW. Does amazing things! Within days I started seeing a difference. Do you guys use it year-round? I'm thinking about adding it to my feed mix (16% dairy ration, alfalfa pellets & beet pulp) on a permanent basis.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

FarmerJen said:


> I just started using it as a supplement for a thin goat and WOW. Does amazing things! Within days I started seeing a difference. Do you guys use it year-round? I'm thinking about adding it to my feed mix (16% dairy ration, alfalfa pellets & beet pulp) on a permanent basis.


 I just use it when needed. Personally, I wouldn't add it to MY feed mix&#8230; just me tho

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

What does it do for the goats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Puts weight on.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Muscles or fat?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would say a mixture of both… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I use manna on all animals. Chickens, horses, calves, goats, lactating cows. We buy pallets at a time. It's a great boost. Maintains optimum growth, and a healthy weight.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank y'all so much this helped alot


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lindsaysinai (May 8, 2014)

I had to stop using it because it was like crack for my goats. They started crying earlier and earlier in the morning to be fed because I added it to their feed. Once they were screaming at 1am I put an end to it.


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been using it for a week for a doeling that I have that is underweight. I mix a little of calf manna to a little of the grain mix I already feed. I think she's filling out already. I think it's worth the extra cost.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

How much calf manna do u mix into your feed?


Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For lactating does I give them up to two pounds a day each with their dairy grain. For growing kids I mix it 2 parts regular feed with one part manna.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For lactating does I give them up to two pounds a day each with their dairy grain. For growing kids I mix it 2 parts regular feed with one part manna.


Oh ok. I can up mine some 
Thank you for responding!

Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Justice-Kidds said:


> How much calf manna do u mix into your feed?
> 
> Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


It has directions on the bag. I think I started with 1/8 cup. But I have a tiny Nigerian. I just sprinkle a little of the grain I mix into the calf manna.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have two ND milkers that are thin they put everything I give them in the milk pail. I started top dressing their grain and have see them start filling out a little bit. They love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Justice-Kidds said:


> How much calf manna do u mix into your feed?
> 
> Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


It tells u on the bag

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all 


Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

